# PIAA 'Xtreme Whites vs. Sylvania Silverstars



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OK. Here are side by side comparison pics. The drivers side is PIAA, passanger side is Sylvania. I run an Optima Yellow top and a constant voltage of 14.0-14.5. Honestly, we couldnt tell much of a difference except the more blue hint of the PIAA and the PIAAs were a tad bit brighter.

Here are pics. PIAA driver's side. Sylvania passanger's side.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You may notices the fogs are brighter...they are PIAA X'Treme White Plus (4150K)

IIRC the Silverstars and and PIAA X'Treme Whites are both 4100K.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

nice comparison.. they look pretty equal to me..

Thanks for taking the time man.. appreciate it.. i might just try the sylvania's in my Projectors, but keep PIAAs in my fogs..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they look almost 100% the same. just goes to show that piaa over charges wayyy to much.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> they look almost 100% the same. just goes to show that piaa over charges wayyy to much.


it also depends where you buy them.. cuz i can get a pair of H3 85w PIAA Star White's for $25


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> it also depends where you buy them.. cuz i can get a pair of H3 85w PIAA Star White's for $25


where do you buy your bulbs, online or local. Im in south florida and most aftermarket bulbs are hella expensive down here


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

funkpacket said:


> where do you buy your bulbs, online or local. Im in south florida and most aftermarket bulbs are hella expensive down here


hell yea.. here in Miami they try to sell them in car shops for about $80 a pair...

I go to http://froogle.google.com and type in the brand and model of bulb.. itll give you a bunch of online stores selling them.. here is an example of a search for "PIAA Star White" http://froogle.google.com/froogle?hl=en&lr=&tab=wf&scoring=p&q=PIAA+Star+White&btnG=Search+Froogle
Cheapest is Single H3 PIAA bulb for $15.99, twin pack for $24.99.. and add about $5 for s&h...not bad eh?

these are H3 bulbs made for fog/driving lights, and also can be used in projector halo headlamps..


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i wouldn't trade my silverstars for anything.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> i wouldn't trade my silverstars for anything.


how about a night with Vida Guerra?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i dunno who that is, so probly not.


----------

